# Chevron Ripple Afghan KNIT



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Even though the pattern for this afghan is fairly simple, the finished result is luxurious and has great eye-appeal. It works up quickly, so is an excellent choice for that last-minute gift.

Brava is an acrylic yarn but has none of the harsh feel usually associated with acrylic. It is soft and supple and the finished afghan is warm and snugly.

As written, the completed size of this afghan is about 48 inches wide by 60 inches long. To make a longer and wider variation, just increase the width-wise pattern repeat twice and the length-wise pattern repeat once.

Alternative Brava color choices: 
Sienna, Custard, Persimmon 
Celestial, Asphalt Heather, Cream 
Tranquil, Umber Heather, Cream

*Price:* $5:00

*Link to pattern:* http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chevron-ripple-afghan


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is beautiful!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous afghan, love the stitch and the colors that you used!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Your afghans are just stunning


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very beautiful afghan!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

A classic!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous..Lovely pattern and colour.Beautiful work as always.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Wonderful pattern and colors


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments. This one is so easy and fast to knit that it's probably the only pattern out of the 6 afghans I knitted up for Christmas that I'd do again. Taking a break from afghans. :roll:


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So lovely!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern. I have a few afghans of this pattern, that my mother made over 40 yrs ago! BUT, as she crocheted, I have no idea how she made them. I only knit. LOL Also, she has been gone now over 20 yrs, so I can't even ask her. I will surely use this pattern as my son has been begging me to make him one. Thanks again. Merry Christmas


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice! Lucky person who will be snuggling under it!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I have just downloaded the pattern and I have a question. If you cast 197 stitches, why do you only purl 160. With the edge stitches this makes 166, what happened to the other 31 stitches? This is obviously a mistake, but having paid for the pattern I would have liked it to have been proof read.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll check on it but I've knit that pattern several times. I'll get back to you ASAP.



sunnybutterfly said:


> I have just downloaded the pattern and I have a question. If you cast 197 stitches, why do you only purl 160. With the edge stitches this makes 166, what happened to the other 31 stitches? This is obviously a mistake, but having paid for the pattern I would have liked it to have been proof read.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

That "160" stitches should have been "191" stitches.

I've sent all those who purchased the pattern a corrected version. So sorry for the inconvenience.

Nadene


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Simply gorgeous.


----------

